# To buy or not to buy?



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Seeing all the "what's my horse worth?" threads on the critique forum got me thinking, and I thought it might be interesting to do a little excercise...

There are a lot of different factors that go into buying a horse, common ones being:
• conformation
• temperment
• level of training / type of training
• show record
• breed
• age
• size
• color
• pedigree
• breedability / fertility
• location
• price

Anyway, I thought it might be fun to see what people really think when they go horse shopping...so my challenge to you is this: 

Using any resource on the web that you wish, find an advertisement for a horse that you would be very interested in taking a second look at, or even buying on the spot. If you think the horse is a real bargain at the price, so much the better. 

Requirements
• You have a budget of $8,000 
(We're not talking dream horses here, you have a budget. I actually wanted to make it lower for a bit more of a challenge, but I didn't want to completely shut out some of the more expensive breeds)
• Rescues are acceptable
• Try to limit yourself to one advertisement.
• Explain the reasoning behind your choice. (be thorough)

Here are a few resources, or you can use your own:
http://www.equinehits.com
http://www.equine.com/
http://dreamhorse.com/
http://www.equinenow.com/


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

This seems like a lot of fun! Is it limited to any areas? As in can someone in the US look at horses in Europe? And vice versa?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

You have to factor shipping in to your budget, so a European horse may be off-limits to an American buyer.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok, that's fair enough. Inbetween working, i'll sneak onto some websites. I think it would be really interesting.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

This mare looks nice but her pedigree isn't so impressive. Location is great and price is not bad for her attributes and age. I'd at least go and look at her if I were in the market. Nu York Cool Attraction

I guess if I were looking for a halter horse, this one would be interesting. I doubt he will grow into much of a pleasure horse but his existing show record speaks for itself, especially for a horse so young. His bloodlines are very halter rich. Gotta Clu

Both of those horses are from the same farm. I find this a lot. Some farms just have a good record of producing nice horses, so it isnt surprising to find more than one from the same place that you like. My guess is that I'd have a lot of opinions in common with the breeder there. 

This horse only has one interesting name in her pedigree - Zippo's Mr. Goodbar. Still, she looks amazing and she has grown up a little more than the others. She has the highest price, $7,000, but I would definatly take a look. Willen to Rock


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> ok, that's fair enough. Inbetween working, i'll sneak onto some websites. I think it would be really interesting.


Haha yeah, I'm in the same boat...I'll probably post my selection tonight; I know if I start surfing for horses now, I won't get any work done

Tim, I agree, that last mare is a real looker.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have to say, i was looking a several different horses. All of them were nice, but i have come down to one. He's a 2007 friesian/TB cross. I want to get a baby, so why not start with this one.
http://www.royalknightfriesians.com/forsale.htm

He's a little more than 1/2 way down the page. His name is Sir Lancelot.

I can't really critique him as he still is a baby, and there is only one picture, but i cant see anything really wrong with him. Of course, a vet check and actually seeing him is a must if i were going to buy him.

Can i look for another horse since i have left over money in my budget?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Okay, this is the one I chose...was kinda hard because I saw several that looked promising:

http://www.warmbloods-for-sale.com/HorseDetail.asp?HorseID=10833&UserID=4141

The good:
• Conformation and Movement: these are not confo shots, but this horse looks to have overall good balance, with movement appropriate for a dressage career. I would not buy him unseen, but I would go check him out. He looks tall and athletic with a big free stride.

• Age: at this point in time, I'm looking for a horse ready to start a serious working career. This horse fits the bill. I already have a colt to train, so I'm looking for a riding horse. 

• Size: he's big, and I like riding big horses

• Training: from the photos and the description, I'm encouraged: he has started training in an area I want to continue, and looking at the photos, he moves like a lower level dressage horse. He's well-positioned to start moving up.

• Breed: This is definitely of lesser importance, but I've had good experiences with this breed, so I can't say it doesn't influence my opinion at all.

• Location: Also of lesser importance, but he's definitely close enough that I could pick him up and bring him home myself. I could definitely get him home for under the 1000 dollars left in my budget

The Bad:
• Undefined soundness issues: The description doesn't give a lot of details about this, and its something I would definitely want to address. However, the fact that the seller is willing to give a soundness guarantee is encouraging.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> Can i look for another horse since i have left over money in my budget?


Haha, sure, if you like


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh this sounds fun Sara!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

How about this one? I like this horse alot!

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad279138


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

sara, you got me addicted on that warmblood website. Those horses are soooo pretty


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Funny you should start this thread. I have been getting an ear full from my husband about this gelding. Tim's Cowboy 
http://agdirect.com/scripts/hrsdetl.exe?1176237274&0 The folks who are selling him are excellent breeders and are one of the certification examiners for the Rocky Mountain horse association. I know he would be well trained for the trail which is what we would use him for. I think he's a good looking fellow. I have been putting my foot down on the purchase so far :lol: 

Sorry there aren't more photos I looked on their website and there are a few of Cowboy but none I thought were conformation type. I also didn't want to email them for more and get my husbands hopes up. 
:wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sara, Tim, H_L4e those are all great horses! That Hanovarian is something though. Plus I like the name and the discription about being a delightful soul was a nice touch.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.equine.com/Horses/ad_det...h_id=948fb15f-a36f-43cf-861e-eac4573da2be&p=2

or
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1167926


or
http://www.horseville.com/php/view.php?id=118581


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i love this thread!!!  

after a quick look i came up with...
my choice (drumroll) lol...............
http://horsedeals.com/horses-for-sa...ithPreviews=&refNo=&sold=&createdById=&page=1

It is the second one down, the''Dressage Hack Event or Just love me! ''
i would rather it be a little taller, but i can't have everything lol.
also i would like to see a confo pic side on, but other then that i love it !!! lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice one mell the photo of the jump really shows he has a nice head. I like your avitar by the way :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I found too more. 
This is Carson
http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad262388
I might geld him, but i want him to get older so i know him more. That way if he is this fantastic horse, i have the option to stud him out and if he's not? then i'll know and geld him. 

my next pick is Pippy
http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad276733
Ever since I saw Caleb, i wanted one, and i just couldn't pass up this offer. 

What is everyone's thoughts on Pippy??


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

These are separate orders. lol. 

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1158957

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1147246

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1071002

I was searching fast....lol


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow...I never would have expected a belgian/paint cross to look that good. Nice find!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Blu- I actaully live not too far down the road from Crosby's... the mare. Wow she's beautiful! Thanks for finding her! I actually have an appointment to go see her tomorrow! hehehehe!

That's why I joined this forum! So you guys can do all of the hard work! :wink:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Nice one mell the photo of the jump really shows he has a nice head. I like your avitar by the way :lol:


thanks, i thought it was about time i got an avatar!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

ahearn said:


> Blu- I actaully live not too far down the road from Crosby's... the mare. Wow she's beautiful! Thanks for finding her! I actually have an appointment to go see her tomorrow! hehehehe!
> 
> That's why I joined this forum! So you guys can do all of the hard work! :wink:


lol. That's great! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> my next pick is Pippy
> http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad276733
> Ever since I saw Caleb, i wanted one, and i just couldn't pass up this offer.
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts on Pippy??


I love Pippy!! If I needed a companion animal I would get her. She is too cute and sounds really sweet. Thats only about 4-5 hour drive too. Want me to pick her up for you? :wink: :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If i wasnt boarding, i'd say yes!! She looks like such a sweetie too. And i LOVE those ears!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's my number one pick....
http://www.designsporthorse.com/Legendary Design More Photos.htm

I think this horse is just stunning. Will probably be an amazing hunter/jumper and/or dressage horse and of course I just LOVE his coloring.

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1080297

Also, this seems like an amazing deal. I love warmbloods of all types and that mare looks amazing and plus she is in foal.

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1173526

Amazing trot in the pic on his add. I love Tennessee Walking Horses and he's colored too.

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1172805

This horse is georgous I think. He all of my three favorite breeds in him TB, Warmblood, and Appaloosa.

Sorry there's so many I just can't choose. Also, there are so many more I could choose. I could probably make a list with thousands of horses.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sure you could find your dream horse for that amount of money, loads of people could.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

This guy:
http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad237937


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ha ha ha MudyPony I love your choice in colors on those horses. Just love that appy. Not much for them usually but that one I adore!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Here is one I am kind of interested in, but I would have to look a lot more thoroughly. I have to pay about $2000 for shipping from the states, so that caps my price lower. I looked at bigger mares that were younger, but not inexperienced. I would then have the option to breed her to my boy, or send for semen from an out of state stallion. That would of course be secondary to using her as an all around show horse. I looked bigger because all of my guys are about 15hh, and I would want to ad a horse with a little (not too much) height. 


http://www.equine.com/Horses/ad_det...h_id=91c482b0-180a-425f-abde-a53a125a3360&p=3


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Can I just have this one? My Final Notice

Anyone wanna help me steal him?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow Tim, If I was into Qh's I would want him too. He's stunning.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.pferdstables.com/Horses/Pablo.htm

He sold for $8000 flat!!

I would love to have him but unfortunately he sold..ha ha ha 

I want him
1.his temperment
2.his abilities
3.how can you not love his coloring!!!!!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Okay, so I have seriously been looking for another mare to bring up and add a little height to our future babies. Dez is just barely 15hh, which is great for me, and the disciplines I like, but I want possible variety. I want to appeal to people who want to lease, buy, or breed to horses that are a bit taller. 

As this is a long term type plan, I would not be looking to add until spring of 09, but I am trying to get a good feel for what is out there. We have a baby coming in April, and I would like to take it one step at a time here. 

Our little farm goal it to have a limited number of horses at any one time (6 or less, all with a job other than breeding), and produce a nice baby every year or every other year (each mare would have at least a full year off) with that baby being 1. a sale prospect or 2. a barn addition as a nice lesson/lease horse in addition to a personal/family show/competition horse. One final goal would be for one of the foals over the next 10 years to become a replacement for and improvement of Dez as the farm stallion. Dez would then be able to enjoy his time competing as a gelding. 

That all being said, I like paint/quarter horses a lot, so that is what I am looking at for our farm. We have a nice 15hh QH mare. Now I am looking for a bigger paint mare to join the family. 

This mare is one that I really like at first glance, and would be interested in getting more pictures and information:

http://www.equine.com/horses/ad_details.aspx?lid=577001

She is $6,500, so that would still keep me within the $8,000 cap with shipping from BC (I would likely go down myself to BC).


----------

